# History of alternative energy: Fireplace (by tech_dancer) (tart-aria.info mirror)



## Catalyst (Oct 4, 2020)

Source: History of alternative energy: Fireplace






As it has already been told numerous times before by different researchers, various technical objects of the past have often become misused or misunderstood due to a lack of corresponding knowledge. Such objects often became deified or turned into something primitive, which proves one again that there was a certain gap in the human history, when people lost their knowledge and connection to their past. This article is going to focus on one of the misused objects – the fireplace.

Everyone knows that fireplaces are used for heating purposes, however, few people know how fireplaces work exactly, particularly when take a real, full-functioning fireplace but not its decorative/aesthetic version. A standard fireplace is actually among the most inefficient heating devices you can operate. In fact, it can be so inefficient that in some cases it actually makes your house colder. It happens because the strongest heat from the fire, which is upwards, goes directly up the chimney and is lost. Moreover, in addition to the risk of setting the house on fire, the smoke that ends up inside room can contain harmful chemicals, which may also become a significant problem.

Now imagine some vintage 19th century house with big rooms, somewhere in Holland, where winters are harsh. An ordinary fireplace would not be able to warm such house in such conditions, unless it was turned into a tiled stove (masonry heater) like in the example below:




(A 19th century fireplace, modified into a tiled stove.)

Now we get a reasonable question: why were fireplaces put in such houses in the first place if they couldn’t do their job? Obviously not for aesthetic reasons. Perhaps the climate in the north used to be softer at that time. However, the fireplaces have chimneys and any expert will confirm that in a warm climate a fireplace is much harder to operate due to back draft. So, what’s the deal? Let’s try to figure it out. The older a fireplace is, the more it looks like some canopy above a fire, started right on the floor.




(A 17th century fireplace, France.)




(A 17th century fireplace, Austria.)

Moreover, some old fireplaces are higher than an ordinary person.







(Examples of various fireplaces of the 18th century, Europe.)

It seems that the painter had never started a campfire. Even with a good air draft, most of the smoke would stay inside the room. The people sitting near the big fireplace look like savages, who entered an abandoned luxurious palace and couldn’t find any better use for the fireplace other than burning wood inside. Actually, many sources claim that modern people were just savages who took control of ancient buildings (and other stuff left from some previous and more advanced civilization) somewhere in the 18th century, after an unknown global historical event. Most vintage engravings depict fireplaces in a very big size, and it seems like this is their original look.










(Examples of various fireplaces of the 18-19th centuries, Europe.)

Naturally, old fireplaces couldn’t be properly used for wood burning in their original construction, so they were modified for new usage methods.




(A 19th century fireplace, France, Dijon.)




(A 19th century fireplace, France, Dijon.)

Just look at the quality of the fireplace itself and the quality of white tiles that were put there afterwards in order to reduce the size of the firebox. The fact is obvious - owners of the house got this fireplace ready, and then clumsily modified it. Wait a minute, what are these things standing near the fireplace (encircled in red)? Are they standing there for aesthetic reason or just accidentally got into the shot? They probably stand there for a reason, considering that almost all presented images show similar objects near the fireplace.






















(Examples of various fireplaces of the 19th century.)

As you see, all fireplaces shown above have one common trait – a metal plate behind the firebox (or the whole firebox made of metal) and metal goblet-looking objects. These objects may be of various size, while the bigger are usually put near the edges of a fireplace. The function of metal plates is quite clear – they reflect infrared rays when fireplace heats up, like an ordinary fireplace does. The goblets, on the other hand, have nothing to do with an ordinary fireplace that heats up from combustion. The Europeans probably couldn’t understand the original function of these goblets, but due to their mentality decided to keep them intact. These goblets are nothing else than ether capacitors, which amplify electricity in a conductor, along which they are put. It turns out that originally these fireplaces were not designed to burn wood. Their secret probably lies somewhere else.





Let’s imagine that the fireplace and the roof are connected by metal bondings through the chimney (like in the image). The whole construction becomes one solid conductor, connected with the metal plate in the firebox.




(A 19th century fireplace, France.)

Ether capacitors, put near the fireplace, provoke eddy currents (Foucault currents) in the metal frame, which transmits them to the metal plate. This is how it may look:





The intensity of electric current in the center of the metal plate was probably so high that it made the plate incandesce and radiate heat. It is possible that there were some other secrets inside the fireplace. Similar capacitors could be installed in the upper part of the firebox too. Moreover, the chimney had its own function of removing the air that became unhealthy after contact with incandescent metal.




(A 19th century fireplace, Belgium.)

Look at this fireplace, there is even no place for wood (unless the hatch behind the radiator is not a modern modification). There are a lot of similar fireplaces.




(A 19th century fireplace, Paris.)

This one is the true fireplace, as it should be. Judging by its look, it is probably a showpiece in some museum that hasn’t been used for burning wood. But what if this fireplace was still operational by the time of the 19th, when the photo was made? It very well may be. Actually, there is a lot of evidence and reasons to consider rethinking history, but who will do that?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In case you are wondering what's the point of re-uploading old articles here, I can tell you that there are at least two reasons:

1) A lot of people (particularly English-speaking) haven't seen these articles, and probably will never find them, given the fact that they are posted on a website, mainly based on Russian language. But here, in an English-speaking environment, these articles may find more new readers and ideological followers for tart-aria.info and for stolenhistory.net, both of which share the same idea of finding out truth about our past.

2) Having important information backed up and mirrored is always crucial. Nobody knows what website is going to face the stolenhistory.org's fate next.

By the way, more articles are on the way. Some are already translated and posted on tart-aria.info in English, and some are in the process of translation.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*You are surely free to discuss, accept or deny this information, but please be aware of the fact that I am not the author of these articles, I'm just a guy who re-uploads them and maybe knows a thing or two about the nature of those devices. But I am certainly not the one who can prove anything to you, particularly the stuff, written by another person. So please, don't expect me to prove here anything to you. If you are really interested in this topic, try contacting tech_dancer himself. You can find his contact info on tart-aria.info website. But don't expect him to prove anything to you either. He may only be interested in your information if it is directly related to the stuff he writes about (like some new findings or any crucial information that could help in resurrecting this technology).*


----------



## luddite (Oct 4, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> The goblets, on the other hand, have nothing to do with an ordinary fireplace that heats up from combustion.


This is a fantastic thread. Thank-you @Catalyst. I've heard about this from several sources. It seems like a correct assessment that they were re-purposed for wood burning. I've been to the Palace of Versailles and they have numerous massive fireplaces like this.

Question: Do any of those goblets still exist? Or have they been melted down already? It would be fascinating to dissect them!


----------



## igneous (Oct 5, 2020)

_These things are called andirons and they have little legs that are attached, presumably to hold logs._









However . . . I do think you are onto some kind of weirdness!  I'm still trying to figure it out.  But if Piranesi was designing fireplaces (yes, THAT Piranesi) then perhaps something was up.  Example below of Piranesi designs:  




I can't figure out what is going on with these more humble pieces but I suspect that is from a lack of understanding older technology rather than something mysterious afoot! 







Here are some more fancy ones and I'm still not getting it.  






Let's check out some prints.  Very fancy, a little shallow but nothing untoward . . . I don't think?















I moved from Prints to Accessories.  Here we see a spit, a screen and silver pieces that would have been affixed to the mantle. 








Here we have a backscreen (cast iron-1703?) and a Fireplace Fender






But then things started to get weird.  I went from garnitures to ? . . . to a candelabra . . . to grotesques.  










What's a Grotesque?  I don't know but here is a tapestry for your fireplace and a porcelain holder, up to 14 pieces.  






The Porcelain got me thinking due to the Chinese Porcelain Pagoda.  

If we look here we have two decorative pieces and a clock.  Free energy?  Almost like the towers with the clocks that are seen all over the world on every major continent.  Except for your home!  These are just some random thoughts that are not currently backed by hard evidence.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 5, 2020)

I recall KD's awesome post about Radium and its connection to the above devices.

Radium is a chemical element with the symbol *Ra* and atomic number *88*.

*Ra*dium, *Ra*dio, *Ra*diator, *Ra*diation.

?


_View: https://youtu.be/0omja1ivpx0_


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 5, 2020)

luddite said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > The goblets, on the other hand, have nothing to do with an ordinary fireplace that heats up from combustion.
> ...



As far as I know, all these vessels/goblets/containers have been emptied at the beginning of the 20th century (some - a bit earlier, some a bit later). When the transition from old type of energy to the modern one was happening, the forces that stand behind the destruction of this technology even waged wars to destroy the remains of old devices (wars that nowadays are obviously explained by other reasons).

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



igneous said:


> _These things are called andirons and they have little legs that are attached, presumably to hold logs._
> 
> View attachment 795View attachment 806View attachment 805
> 
> ...



I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to say, but as far I as I am concerned, most of the old devices (be it clocks, fireplaces or anything else) particularly if they had a vessel-like thing on or inside of it - were devices that used ether energy.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Source: History of alternative energy: Fireplace
> 
> View attachment 765
> 
> ...



Thank you for this outstanding presentation.
  You may have solved a puzzle for me.
   I read the Oera Linda Book some months ago and in it, the maidens are in charge of keeping the sacred lamps alight.
Wars and all sorts of skullduggery were commited to try and get these lamps, in particular by the Magi who seemed very keen to possess them.
I was wondering what was the significance of these "lamps" that 
 powerful Magi themselves sought them. This being supposedly after the cataclysm that sank Atlantis.
Now I am wondering are these lamps your goblets.
Excellent post, Thank you

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020

I do hope if @Dielectric is here he/she joins this conversation.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Catalyst said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Catalyst said:
> ...


I am not sure where I read it, but supposedly when some ancient tombs/caves were uncovered there were lamps found alight within which went out when touched or exposed to the air.
   I wonder were they also related to this Ether energy.

I just found this....

"Imagine that you find a small burning lamp hidden deep in an ancient vault. This mysterious lamp, which is in perfect preservation, has burned continuously without fuel for the last 2,000 years. What would you think of your remarkable discovery?
Most likely you would wonder whether the precious lamp that you are holding in your hands is a magical object, a work of God, or perhaps some evil powers.

Could this ancient treasure be proof of highly advanced technology? Did our ancestors discover the secret of eternal light?





"Now the House of Solomon the King was illuminated as by day, for in his wisdom he had made shining pearls which were like unto the sun, the moon and the stars in the roof of his house. " _(From: "The Queen of Sheba and Her Only Son Menyelek")_

There were numerous speculations regarding the perpetual lamps' secret energy source. During the Middle Ages and later many great thinkers tried to solve the problem of how to prepare fuel that renewed itself as quickly as it was consumed. However, none of the conducted experiments was truly successful. It turned out impossible to produce a copy of an ever-burning lamp. The ancients' technology remained unknown.

The earliest accounts of a divine flame, an eternal light source can be found in various mythological texts. The descriptions of the eternal flame, which was considered a part of the divine fire, are closely connected with the gods. The Greek god Prometheus was punished for giving fire to mankind.

The secret of the eternal flame was regarded as gods' sole property. " 
Source


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 5, 2020)

> Thank you for this outstanding presentation.
> You may have solved a puzzle for me.
> I read the Oera Linda Book some months ago and in it, the maidens are in charge of keeping the sacred lamps alight.
> Wars and all sorts of skullduggery were commited to try and get these lamps, in particular by the Magi who seemed very keen to possess them.
> ...



Thanks for this interesting finding. Those lamps were most probably the same thing .


----------



## Gold (Oct 6, 2020)

I wonder what it would take to get one of these working for its original intended purpose again assuming someone could find one that wasn't defiled. What would it take to get one these working again, in theory? Sticking a lump of radium in it somewhere (or any older device like an antique clock?)? If radium really was a key part of old devices it'd make sense why it has such an extreme price tag on it now.

Wonder if the "vessels" like on the image of that clock that was posted would've been used like the Baghdad Batteries?


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 6, 2020)

Gold said:


> I wonder what it would take to get one of these working for its original intended purpose again assuming someone could find one that wasn't defiled. What would it take to get one these working again, in theory? Sticking a lump of radium in it somewhere (or any older device like an antique clock?)? If radium really was a key part of old devices it'd make sense why it has such an extreme price tag on it now.
> 
> Wonder if the "vessels" like on the image of that clock that was posted would've been used like the Baghdad Batteries?






I heard that tech_dancer has already made that thing work.


----------



## igneous (Oct 6, 2020)

Many old pulpits in churches have an elaborate version of this.  These canopies are also prevalent in grotesques.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 6, 2020)

igneous said:


> Many old pulpits in churches have an elaborate version of this.  These canopies are also prevalent in grotesques.
> View attachment 906View attachment 907View attachment 908View attachment 909
> View attachment 910View attachment 911View attachment 912View attachment 913​





igneous said:


> Many old pulpits in churches have an elaborate version of this.  These canopies are also prevalent in grotesques.
> View attachment 906View attachment 907View attachment 908View attachment 909
> View attachment 910View attachment 911View attachment 912View attachment 913​


Yes, most of them used to be energy devices. They just took out the most important parts that made those devices work.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020


These two images present an interesting example where you can see how they insert something inside a similar-looking object. It is an extremely rare case to see what was actually inside one of those things:









	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020





A similar thing but without the crucial part inside

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020







I guess it's the same thing but in a different shape.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020





	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020





A larger example


----------



## Skydog (Feb 15, 2021)

My wife and I had dinner at Goosefeather restaurant located at the King Mansion at the Tarrytown House Estate in NY.  Which could and probably should be it’s own thread here and hope to get to it at some point. The building is 160 years old, part of it looks like a castle and most of the wood furnishings / carvings inside are original - including the intricately carved fireplace right next to our table. Not a smoke stain in sight!

My wife made small talk the general manager as she often does so I took the opportunity to ask her if the fireplace actually worked. After all, it had wood stacked up in it - presumably ready to be lit at the stroke of a match. Or not. As not only did this fireplace not work, she didn’t even know if it had a chimney.

Furthermore, every guest room has its own decorative non working fireplace in the hotel guest rooms upstairs and frankly she said - they are somewhat of nuisance / waste of space!

Of course I was tempted to offer up my knowledge their (likely) real purpose - but didn’t want to ruin date night with my crazy stolen history theories again.

So I just nodded my head, said that’s interesting, then got up - reluctantly put on my mask to go to the men’s room (ie snoop around the place some more)!


----------



## Ponygirl (Feb 15, 2021)

Great posts. 
Anyone who’s had a wood burning fireplace knows what a mess they make. The rugs would have spark marks, ash marks, bugs get inside the house and the dry air of a fireplace wrecks havoc with the sinuses and would dry out everything in the house. With the priceless furniture and rugs, I can’t see a life time of burning wood in these ‘fireplaces’.


----------



## bbulz (Feb 16, 2021)

Excellent posts, I do concur.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 16, 2021)

Skydog said:


> As not only did this fireplace not work, she didn’t even know if it had a chimney.


The easiest way to check is to follow the line of least resistance from fireplace to chimney stack. Fires have their own individual flues in this house I live in. There are four of them two on the ground floor directly underneath the two on the first floor. The ground floor pair dogleg round the upper pair, within the chimney breast and the all carry on up to the chimney stack at a 45 degree angle and in the loft they straighten up again and go up to the four individual chimney pots.
Flue design is critical to gaining a good draught in the fireplace. When they get blocked even partially the flue gases do not rise and often 'puff'' out into the room, not good.
Should the fireplace be devoid of a flue then it is a decorative installation. 

Why would an electric/radium or whatever 'missing' heating device need a fireplace or a flue?


----------



## Ponygirl (Feb 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > As not only did this fireplace not work, she didn’t even know if it had a chimney.
> ...


From what I’ve read about these ’fireplaces’, they brought air down into the house and heated or maybe even cooled it when it hit the plate, and then was spread with the two pillars in front. Or maybe they were bringing in aether. I’m sure they were simple and brilliant and that we could use them today if we knew how. I’m guessing that we only lost the technology a couple of hundred years ago since the fireplaces are still here.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 16, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> From what I’ve read about these ’fireplaces’, they brought air down into the house and heated or maybe even cooled it when it hit the plate, and then was spread with the two pillars in front.


Flues work in the opposite direction. They are designed to take hot air upwards and thus pull in fresh air at their bases where we humans operate. They are wider at their bases than they are at their top most part for this reason.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 22, 2021)

I wish the images on the Radium fireplaces thread were still around!


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for posting this. Those old fire places are up for scrutiny.



Catalyst said:


> Let’s imagine that the fireplace and the roof are connected by metal bondings through the chimney (like in the image). The whole construction becomes one solid conductor, connected with the metal plate in the firebox.



I have the feeling that those particular ones are not solid conductors, but actually hollow conductors. Hollow conductors are used to conduct electromagnetic waves in electronics. Eitherway, to me it seems as if those chimney's were conducting electromagnetic waves downwards, where it's "catched" by the two poles, like two alternating poles of an (dipole) antenna. 

This is all speculation, but maybe it was not meant to heat at all but served like the main fusebox or more like the main WIFI-router of the entire building, redistributing the energy into the home for further usage. Maybe the air was way more charged back then, or they deliberately charged the air with those cathedrals/powerstations which work more like tesla towers...


This is an interesting video, theorizing about steam heating being used in some of those old buildings. In general an interesting channel:


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bogdan said:


> Thanks for posting this. Those old fire places are up for scrutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that video from him. Steam is a very good technology in of itself. It can only get more advanced and fine tuned, were it not for free energy being suppressed. I would think that the so called fireplaces of the early times were vents and heatsinks for the steam heating.


----------



## TsiTech (Mar 9, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what it would take to get one of these working for its original intended purpose again assuming someone could find one that wasn't defiled. What would it take to get one these working again, in theory? Sticking a lump of radium in it somewhere (or any older device like an antique clock?)? If radium really was a key part of old devices it'd make sense why it has such an extreme price tag on it now.
> ...



any details on this?


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 9, 2021)

TsiTech said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Gold said:
> ...



No, unfortunately. I guess he won't tell anyone until he is 100% sure that everything is ok and nobody will be able to interfere with his research.


----------

